
Startup Lessons from Roger Bannister - arthaus
https://myarthaus.com/blogs/building-arthaus/start-up-lessons-from-roger-bannister
======
arthaus
In 1954 Roger Bannister became the first person to run a mile in under 4
minutes. At the time such a feat was thought impossible. 46 days later another
runner, John Landy, did the same. 46 days was not long enough for Landy to
become a significantly better runner. The change was a mental one. Once he'd
seen Bannister do it, he knew it was possible. Start-up founders face similar
mental challenges when creating new products and services. In this post I
discuss how we can emulate Bannister and overcome the fear of uncertainty to
break new ground and create truly original products.

